

Dear Pinterest, adios muchacho - adrian_pop

I "signed up" for pinterest long time ago, just being curious about what's new. Anyway, I keep seeing this message from time to time:<p>"Please confirm your email. If you did not receive an email, you can change your email address or we can resend the email. (Also check your spam folder!)"<p>So, muchacho, is it normal to bother me with emails about my friends who joined, weekly bs, pins, bla bla, even if I didn't confirm my email address ?<p>PS. account deactivated.<p>PS2. I got an email about "reactivate", I want to delete it, not deactivate...
======
reb070
All I know is the Zendesk problem they had, and never to provide information
solicited via e-mail. The confirmation must just be a formality- they've
already got you.

------
orangethirty
This is why Nuuton features account creation sans-email. Plus it hath no
newsletter.

